# Wheels and Tires for my 65 GTO



## mwprout (Oct 27, 2015)

Just completed Pro Touring upgrade of front and rear suspension (disc all around) and now ready to choose wheels and tires. Here's what I'm thinking:
15x8 Ansen Sprints. 275/70 in back, 225/70 in front.
What did you think??


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nice clean wheel


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a love of Ansen Sprints. I have seen GTOs with that tires size and it looks good. I would love to see a picture of a GTO with 15" Ansen Sprints


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

​


Wickedgoat said:


> I have a love of Ansen Sprints. I have seen GTOs with that tires size and it looks good. I would love to see a picture of a GTO with 15" Ansen Sprints


Actually I've seen 60s not 70s in that size


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

I'd like to see a 64 GTO with 225 70s


----------

